# "All Day" Breakfast?



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

anybody know where we can get an English type breakfast after morning hours?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Just about any Irish/British pub, what part of town?


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

ahh I didnt know! I saw some offering breakfast but it didnt say "all day"... 

anyplace easy to get to I suppose, someone recommended one at the Marina but its a bit far for weekdays.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

When is the ihop coming? Anyone have info? I thought that was suppose to be here already.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

You want an English (British) breakfast or American (the Greatest Country in the World) style breakfast? They are quite different....


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> When is the ihop coming? Anyone have info? I thought that was suppose to be here already.


Werd. Looking forward to that...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> When is the ihop coming?


IHOP! yes, bring it on. I love me some IHOPs... 

Except everytime I walked into an IHOP, it reminded me of college days in Houston as the nearest IHOP (on Kirby) was full on weirdos past midnight... 

There is no black pudding in IHOP... :clap2:


----------



## Hunnybunny (Feb 5, 2012)

Waxy O'Connors used to be the place to go a few years back. The portions were collossal!


----------



## beaniebops (May 16, 2011)

More Cafe have an all day breakfast on their menu.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> When is the ihop coming? Anyone have info? I thought that was suppose to be here already.


OK, ignorant Brit here here  what's this iHOP?


----------



## FItOutGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> OK, ignorant Brit here here  what's this iHOP?


International House of Pancakes! A must for any American holiday


----------



## TiredTraveler 62 (Jan 21, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> OK, ignorant Brit here here  what's this iHOP?


Try Shakespear, there are several locations around. They have both English and American breakfast, served all day


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

FItOutGuy said:


> International House of Pancakes! A must for any American holiday


Aha could this be an American competitor for Tim Hortons which is spreading throughout Dubai like proverbial wildfire?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> Aha could this be an American competitor for Tim Hortons which is spreading throughout Dubai like proverbial wildfire?


It is true since my return I noticed more 4 timmies and there is one couple of blocks of my hotel. Needless to say that I am consuming way more doubles doubles, steep teas and donuts. I gotta stop that.

Tim Hortons has said they had an aggressive plan for Dubai. However, I dont see TIM competing against chains designed for families...it is more on the go stuff.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's another one opening near Jumeirah mosque soon. I reckon they will end up doing better here than they do in Canada at this rate. Have yet to try but my Director, who is Canadian, doesn't rave about it. Will look forward to the pancake house though 


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Tim Hortons got nothin on IHOP for pancakes, stuffed french toast (about 2K calories a bite) and some runny eggs lol! 

I'm not up for eating any black pudding myself but the other stuff is usually all right


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

English breakfast available at: Fibber McGees


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

EmilieTS said:


> Tim Hortons got nothin on IHOP for pancakes, stuffed french toast (about 2K calories a bite) and some runny eggs lol!
> 
> I'm not up for eating any black pudding myself but the other stuff is usually all right


Is that all? More like 200 a bite I reckon haha!


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

no doubt, and I fogot to mention the 6 egg omelettes filled with gooey cheese, mushrooms, spinach, even steak.... ahhh.... the horror for your heart and hips lol. when I first came I was like what the heck there's more junk food here than back home! They're trying to improve there though, slowly I suppose. I think we just like the experience of a Saturday breakfast out, we've done that forever. He has to work this Sat. until 1:30 so I'm still trying to decide on one that you guys have given me here...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

EmilieTS said:


> no doubt, and I fogot to mention the 6 egg omelettes filled with gooey cheese, mushrooms, spinach, even steak.... ahhh.... the horror for your heart and hips lol. when I first came I was like what the heck there's more junk food here than back home! They're trying to improve there though, slowly I suppose. I think we just like the experience of a Saturday breakfast out, we've done that forever. He has to work this Sat. until 1:30 so I'm still trying to decide on one that you guys have given me here...


Drop the steak and that sounds like heaven!! 


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

totally agree, I'd add some tomatoes and some hollandaise sauce!  

We've decided on Shakespeare by the way, wish us luck!


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

IHOP---International House of Pancakes...open 24 hours- which is actually rather nasty, but we ALL eat there at some point- for me, it is usually after a night of drinking.

indoMLA- I just went to see our Rockets play-in Houston- soon to be in Dubai. Where's a good place to watch the games?


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Mitchellsmom said:


> IHOP---International House of Pancakes...open 24 hours- which is actually rather nasty, but we ALL eat there at some point- for me, it is usually after a night of drinking.
> 
> indoMLA- I just went to see our Rockets play-in Houston- soon to be in Dubai. Where's a good place to watch the games?


LMAO.. IHOP is pretty bad but yep.. been there myself many times to absorb some alcohol. 

H-Town! Was just there over the holidays (lived in Austin prior to Dubai). See you soon. Lots of Texans here.


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

Denny's and IHop are the go to places in H-Town....and What-a-burger can cure a hangover! LOL! See ya'll soon!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Denny's in Killeen always was an hour to hour and a half wait in the early am.... Was the 'after party' 

How I miss crack in the box!!! And the local diners that had the same waitresses working there now as 13 to 14 years ago, especially Hallmark! 

I tried to search for the ihop info but came up with nothing  Anyone have any info?


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Denny's in Killeen always was an hour to hour and a half wait in the early am.... Was the 'after party'
> 
> How I miss crack in the box!!! And the local diners that had the same waitresses working there now as 13 to 14 years ago, especially Hallmark!
> 
> I tried to search for the ihop info but came up with nothing  Anyone have any info?


Okay- been googling away this morning. IHop does have several employment ads on the net for UAE "for Ihop waiters to begin work in March" Someone suggests it may be located near Red Lobster and TX Road House---that is all the info I could find! :ranger:


----------

